# Other cyclists waving, or saying Hi!??



## Mushroomgodmat (26 Jul 2011)

Iv had a hybrid for about 6 months, iv traveled around 1000 miles on it and not a single other cyclist has ever said hi as we passed on the road. Last week I bought my first road bike, went out and did 30 miles on Saturday and 3 cyclists (all using road bikes) said hi, or at the very least raised a hand and smiled as they passed me on the other side of the road.

Not that I'm complaining, I think it's great! I used to own a VW and a similar thing happens, I know is also common in the moterbike culture, but is it common in cycling, is it simply because that now I have a road bike I'm regarded as a slightly more serious cyclist than before when I owned a hybrid?

Also (and this is the real reason I'm asking) I don't really want to be out nodding/waving/smiling at other people who don't know me from Adam, dont want to seem too weird


----------



## snorri (26 Jul 2011)

Welcome to the world of 'serious' cyclists, 'real' cyclists, POBs and others.


----------



## Furkz (26 Jul 2011)

i came from VW's too and understand what you mean. but having a hybrid is like having a watercooled on a road full of air cooled bus's haha


----------



## PpPete (27 Jul 2011)

I make a point of greeting all cyclists I see on the road.... even those on MTBs, just cannot understand the snobbishness around "proper" road bikes.


----------



## lesley_x (27 Jul 2011)

I would wave at any cyclist to be honest, on any kind of bike. It always brightens up my ride when I meet a friendly cyclist


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jul 2011)

I'll happily reply but never initiate a greeting and I couldnt care less if my hybrid is looked down on by anyone. Waving is overrated anyway


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Jul 2011)

I will acknowledge every passing cyclist or POB but I do find I lack the confidence to wave when on the road bike so people get a nod or a raised finger (not that kind!!!!) instead.


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Jul 2011)

I think we might need a seperate 'acknowledging other cyclists' forum as well as one for helmet debates. It should probably include the roadie v mtb stuff


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jul 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> I think we might need a seperate 'acknowledging other cyclists' forum as well as one for helmet debates. It should probably include the roadie v mtb stuff



Hehe I'm not _that_ bothered by the issue. How can anyone be offended if they dont get waved at in the first place (not as a reply - I always wave back)?


----------



## AlexStevens (27 Jul 2011)

It happens a lot with singlespeed riders too, they tend to great one another.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2011)

I always smile and say hello when I see a fellow cyclist and have mixed results re: responses but since buying some wicking cycling clothes, I have noticed that roadies are more likely to take the initiative and say hello to me when I'm wearing my "gear" than when I'm in shorts and t-shirt. On the other hand, fellow hybriders (hybridees?) are less likely to take the initiative when I'm "dressed up".

Urgle.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Jul 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I always smile and say hello when I see a fellow cyclist and have mixed results re: responses but since buying some wicking cycling clothes, I have noticed that roadies are more likely to take the initiative and say hello to me when I'm wearing my "gear" than when I'm in shorts and t-shirt. On the other hand, fellow hybriders (hybridees?) are less likely to take the initiative when I'm "dressed up".
> 
> Urgle.



I wonder if those not in "all the gear" feel unworthy of saying hello?

Maybe they "appreciate" you more in lycra


----------



## 4F (27 Jul 2011)

You get miserable b******** on bikes as well


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I wonder if those not in "all the gear" feel unworthy of saying hello?



That's the impression I get. It's oddly intimidating when you're on a bog standard bike and see someone on their road bike in the proper gear. But like riding a shaggy mountain pony and seeing someone turned on a sleek thoroughbred. 

In answer to the OP, never stop smiling, waving and saying hello. Spread the happiness. 




Angelfishsolo said:


> Maybe they "appreciate" you more in lycra



My top is quite close fitting and it's only my lack of speed that has prevented me from turning round and chasing anyone who dares pay attention to that and stabbing their tyres. Makes me feel far more vulnerable than being overtaken by speeding cars on the main road.


----------



## MarkF (27 Jul 2011)

Furkz said:


> i came from VW's too and understand what you mean. but having a hybrid is like having a watercooled on a road full of air cooled bus's haha



Uber roadies hardly ever speak to me, never in groups, whilst I am on my hybrid. If I'm on my road bike then whatever I happen to be wearing can have a significant affect on the roadie wave-ometer. If I am on my £50 mid-'90's GT MTB with Bell (Asda) tyres and £3 (Asda) guards, hardly anybody aknowledges me, physically or verbally and then it is the time for the uber MTB'ers to look at me with distain. 

Try riding a vintage Vespa if you want to come across some real anal types, it's a minefield, was once told that my feet were at the wrong angle on the floorboards.


----------



## ChrisRicho (27 Jul 2011)

I have found the same to be honest. 

On my hybrid ilook round now expectant of a nod. But no nothing. 

On my road bike i had a nod on my second outing after a crash. I was really happy and it made me feel loads better


----------



## lejogger (27 Jul 2011)

I'm one of those sad needy people who seeks out a wave or a nod from other cyclists... 

...but you must remember that we're in TDF aftermath time though, and the chaps who only dust off their steeds after yellow jersey motivation are out spreading their waving inexperience around the roads. 

I've had too many bemused looks to attempt a wave every time now. On my commute I have my regular wavers and nodders who get their own preferred method returned to them, and then it's just a matter of making eye contact with the others, try a nod, and then if you get one back you get that warm, satisfied 'I belong to a great friendly cycling community' feeling.

If you get a blank stare or no eye contact at all however, you just have to try to resist the urge to chase them down and shove their blackburn airstik up their a*se


----------



## Furkz (27 Jul 2011)

I'm gonna start chasing people if they don't say hello to me.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2011)

there is a snobbishness with who they'll give a wave to and who they wont. I can almost feel them thinking 'is he serious enough' as they approach. Personally i find the whole culture a bit odd. 

I'm in a VW, so are they, let's wave!

I'm on a motorbike, so are they, lets wave!

I'm on a push bike, they're on a push bike, let's wave!

I've got a coat on, they've got a coat on, lets ignore each other. 

I've got shoes on, they've got shoes on, lets ignore each other. 

I've shoes on, they've got shoes on, we're both on the tow path, lets wave!

odd... very very odd


----------



## Fiona N (27 Jul 2011)

Of course, if you ride a recumbent, especially a recumbent trike, people don't just wave, they detain you in conversation at traffic lights, yell out across the street, etc. and that's just the pedestrians


----------



## Melonfish (27 Jul 2011)

i get mixed, the guys wearing t-shirts and on any old bike from BSO's to MTB to roadies wave and say hi
the lycra clad roadie users are either too focused or just dont care about waving.
will add tho its not all, some are quite friendly and there's always exceptions to every rule.
pete


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Jul 2011)

I give royal wave/nod to everyone, I'm not proud, except to hoodies on BMX's with knees under their chin of course


----------



## Sara_H (27 Jul 2011)

If I'm out walking in the country, other walkers greet me with a jolly good morning. But if I'm walking down the high street they dont.

Whats that all about?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Jul 2011)

Leaway2 said:


> I give royal wave/nod to everyone, I'm not proud, except to hoodies on BMX's with knees under their chin of course



You elitist snob


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> You elitist snob



I see you are a velocipedian is that older than an octogenarian?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Jul 2011)

Leaway2 said:


> I see you are a velocipedian is that older than an octogenarian?



I am ageless 

Just in case it wasn't a joke 
*Velocipede* ( /vəˈlɒsəpiːd/; Latin for "fast foot") is an umbrella term for any human-powered land vehicle with one or more wheels. The most common type of velocipede today is the bicycle.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2011)

Sara_H said:


> If I'm out walking in the country, other walkers greet me with a jolly good morning. But if I'm walking down the high street they dont.
> 
> Whats that all about?



Exactly. People are very fickle beasts


----------



## Melonfish (27 Jul 2011)

Sara_H said:


> If I'm out walking in the country, other walkers greet me with a jolly good morning. But if I'm walking down the high street they dont.
> 
> Whats that all about?



Yeah, odd that init? same on the canals everyones your best friend and would bend over backwards but when your off the canal don't even look in the same direction...



Leaway2 said:


> I see you are a velocipedian is that older than an octogenarian?



Nonogenarian? isn't that for 90 year olds? think thats older.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Jul 2011)

Melonfish said:


> Yeah, odd that init? same on the canals everyones your best friend and would bend over backwards but when your off the canal don't even look in the same direction...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonogenarian? isn't that for 90 year olds? think thats older.



yep nonogenarian is for 90 year olds.


----------



## _aD (27 Jul 2011)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Iv had a hybrid for about 6 months, iv traveled around 1000 miles on it and not a single other cyclist has ever said hi as we passed on the road. Last week I bought my first road bike, went out and did 30 miles on Saturday and 3 cyclists (all using road bikes) said hi, or at the very least raised a hand and smiled as they passed me on the other side of the road. Also (and this is the real reason I'm asking) I don't really want to be out nodding/waving/smiling at other people who don't know me from Adam, dont want to seem too weird



I ride a mountain bike and often get a smile, a nod and/or a hello while out on it. I have noticed when I'm in big towns or cities that I get ignored just like everyone else though; it depends where you ride, it seems.


----------



## Arsen Gere (27 Jul 2011)

I think you can judge how long someone has been cycling by the response you get. I use part of the c2c route for training and you get loads of people who ignore you, the 'one off' riders. The regulars and bikies usually acknowledge a nod of the head.

I guess it comes down to the times you've been stuck by the road and someone else stops to help, or you have stopped to help other people. They remember that more and it builds a sense of community and belonging.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jul 2011)

Arsen Gere said:


> ..........
> 
> I guess it comes down to the times you've been stuck by the road and someone else stops to help, or you have stopped to help other people. They remember that more and it builds a sense of community and belonging.



I've always stopped and asked if people need help when I'm out in the wilderness e.g. do you have the tools etc In towns/civilization I tend to work to the assumption that if they dont have the right tool/whatever they are capable of making their own way to a shop 

Although once I stopped for a man/woman who had stopped at the side of the towpath, upon asking if there was a problem the man replied "Only with her!" which heralded a tirade of abuse (at him!) from her. I beat a hasty retreat


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Jul 2011)

I, too, wave or nod or say hi (if I have enough breath) to every cyclist I meet. I have an old (early 80's) road bike. I usually get a nod back from most folks. But not today. I past a roadie coming towards me who seemed to do all he could to avoid eye contact  .

How about a CC wave, so we can recognise other chatters. How about holding your hand to form the letter c with your index finger and thumb and shake it twice to indicate CC  . 



Or am I just being a saddo .


----------



## calibanzwei (27 Jul 2011)

My success rate is running about 80% of other road users nodding/waving/smiling back... the failing 20% are either of the MTB or full-on road racer racer varieties...


----------



## gaz (27 Jul 2011)

I normally only say hi or wave if I know the otter person or if it's out of town, otherwise I would doing it all the time.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> How about a CC wave, so we can recognise other chatters. How about holding your hand to form the letter c with your index finger and thumb and shake it twice to indicate CC  .



I'd fall off


----------



## _aD (27 Jul 2011)

If you really want people to say hello, equip two, preferably four panniers and look like you're wrestling against the road ;-)


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Jul 2011)

AlexStevens said:


> It happens a lot with singlespeed riders too, they tend to great one another.




Well they would wouldn't they.


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Jul 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> I, too, wave or nod or say hi (if I have enough breath) to every cyclist I meet. I have an old (early 80's) road bike. I usually get a nod back from most folks. But not today. I past a roadie coming towards me who seemed to do all he could to avoid eye contact  .
> 
> How about a CC wave, so we can recognise other chatters. How about holding your hand to form the letter c with your index finger and thumb and shake it twice to indicate CC  .
> 
> ...




I see what you did there. 

I'm in favour of promoting a sense of friendliness and camerarderie amoungst all cyclists and will try a wave or hello to any that i feel confident enough to try it with. (Not fully grown men often in tracksiuts riding a mobile shock absorber that is obviously ment for a ten year old because they frighten me) We have surely got enough problems with the state of the roads, the lack of any decent provision for cyclists and the homicidal nature of many motorists without adding to our own woes by being grumpy with one another. I'm not saying we should put on a huge display for every other cyclist who we pass but a nod of the head and some human aknowledgment of each other and our common situation could go a long way to making cycling more pleasant.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2011)

why don't we start waving at cars which are the same colour as my/your bike?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jul 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> Or am I just being a saddo .




Do you really want me to answer that?  


As for waving... I apply the 'inside the M25 rule' that dictates I never even look for a wave from any passing cyclist or make eye contact. Of course if I am outside it, I generally glance over and wave or say hello, providing the other party initiates it  If people don't wave or greet me I certainly wouldn't lose sleep over it. Just because we are both on bikes, it doesn't mean we have to be best pals! A strange concept that folk actually get wound up by people not saying hi or waving everytime a bike goes by...


----------



## User16625 (27 Jul 2011)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Iv had a hybrid for about 6 months, iv traveled around 1000 miles on it and not a single other cyclist has ever said hi as we passed on the road. Last week I bought my first road bike, went out and did 30 miles on Saturday and 3 cyclists (all using road bikes) said hi, or at the very least raised a hand and smiled as they passed me on the other side of the road.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, I think it's great! I used to own a VW and a similar thing happens, I know is also common in the moterbike culture, but is it common in cycling, is it simply because that now I have a road bike I'm regarded as a slightly more serious cyclist than before when I owned a hybrid?
> 
> Also (and this is the real reason I'm asking) I don't really want to be out nodding/waving/smiling at other people who don't know me from Adam, dont want to seem too weird




Dont bother, I dont unless I respond to someone else nodding etc. I know motorcyclists do it often and truckers seem to acknowledge other truckers, but I never noticed VW drivers doing it tho. Its not something I even think about doing and so couldnt care less. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Jul 2011)

I always acknowledge other cyclists, the only time it peeves me is when I'm struggling going up a hill and some fit smart arse goes flying past and almost mockingly says 'alright?'


----------



## snorri (27 Jul 2011)

I found it quite amusing on a recent tour in Germany where there are a lot of touring cyclists on the main routes. The vast majority of tourers were on one or two week tours and appeared to have new bikes clothing and panniers, looking as if they had just rolled out of a cycle shop window display. Now and again a longer distance tourer would hove into into view with four well worn panniers, a bar bag and miscellaneous items strapped on the rear rack, often with some item of clothing drying off in the slipstream, invariably these guys gave a slightly weary understated acknowledgement in the passing.

If you ever wonder what you look like as you cycle along, just look at the people who wave to you.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Jul 2011)

Broughtonblue said:


> I always acknowledge other cyclists, the only time it peeves me is when I'm struggling going up a hill and some fit smart arse goes flying past and almost mockingly says 'alright?'



I usually get in first by shouting "show off!" at those types


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Jul 2011)

Sara_H said:


> I usually get in first by shouting "show off!" at those types


I'm usually concentrating so much on my breathing and trying to keep the peddles turning the first I know of them is the sound of their voice, quickly followed by their derrière disappearing into the distance!


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Jul 2011)

to the OP, funny you started this thread as I was mentioning the same thing to my hubby not long ago. When I go out on my MTB (on the road, v. occasionally) I dont get a look, but when Im on the road bike they almost always try and make at least eye contact or say hi/wave! 
When I ride I always have time for other people exercising and say hello even to runners or ramblers, who always reply with a warm smile.

On the motorbike, is a bit and miss whether other riders acknowledge you mainly because of the speed and need to take more care especially on bendy country roads.As a car driver however I always move or make space to allow them over taking!


----------



## Deb13b (28 Jul 2011)

I smile at everyone on a bike, even bmx hoodies, but because I'm not riding a "real" bike ( it's a pashley ) they just give me a patronising look. So I'm not a "serious" cyclist. I wear jeans n tshirts, no Lycra, my bike has only 3 gears and I'm not attempting to break the speed limit. I'm pootling along, having fun on my bike, I get the shopping, cart stuff about etc. Why does that entitle people to look down their noses at me ?


----------



## Munchkin100 (28 Jul 2011)

Why are there so many biking snobs around....... a bike is a bike..... whether you spend £50 or £5000... it still does the same job....ok maybe not so well... but you get to the end of your journey just the same. If someone is a miserable b****d who cares their loss, I enjoy getting out on my bike and no im not going to be intimidated by 'team lycra'. If I was 30 years younger perhaps I would wear the same, Im just happy taking in the air, the views and getting some exercise and if you dont want to acknowledge me good, cos you probably are an a***h** anyway !


----------



## Brandane (28 Jul 2011)

The ones that piss me off are the likes of the couple I saw yesterday. They were standing in the middle of a cycle track in the middle of nowhere, and didn't even move their bikes off the path to let me past. So I was the one who had to divert onto the grass, but no big deal so I gave them a "hello" as I past them. Eye contact was made but the look was one given to something you might have picked up on the sole of your shoe. Not a word; nothing.

Now even supposing that they hadn't been on bikes, I would have said hello. It's just common courtesy as far as I'm concerned when you come across a fellow human being in such circumstances, far away from other people. I'm not suggesting we all start acknowledging each other while walking/cycling along any city centre street, Crocodile Dundee style; but there is a time and a place for it.

Episodes such as that (of which this was NOT a one-off) tend to make me a bit more withdrawn, and think twice about acknowledging other cyclists. I might just not bother any more, and speak when I'm spoken to. 

If you were that couple yesterday on the cycle path between Kilwinning and Stevenston; GIRFUY!! 

Edit: Forgot to mention (FWIW) I was on my road bike, lycra free in MTB shorts and a T shirt, no helmet. Maybe not a serious enough cyclist to warrant an acknowledgement! I did 60 miles yesterday; wonder how many they did?


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jul 2011)

Brandane said:


> .................They were standing in the middle of a cycle track in the middle of nowhere, and didn't even move their bikes off the path to let me past. ................



Tell them to bloody move next time, I'm not shy at shouting at people who stop in retarded places


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Jul 2011)

My CC wave was not supposed to be taken seriously. 

I too always aknowledge most other people out excersing out here in the sticks. The roadie who ignored me was here. I was on my way into Ashby and almost every other cyclist I encountered then, and whilst out on the lanes, is friendly and either nods or says Hi back. 

I overtook an old guy last year who had the same Aldi/Lidl top on as me and we had a little banter about team Aldi/Lidl (can't remember I have stuff from both). _ 

_There are some folks that will always be rude and ignorant. At the weekend GF and I were driving out of the village here and came up behind a group of 2 late middle aged couples walking 2 abreast spread out across 1 half of the road. They didn't move but actually slowed down and spread out to take up more of the road. I was not going to overtake here as it was dangerous because of the bends and some idiots around here drive too fast for the roads. The look we got from these 4 was similar to the one Brandane must have got. They obviously thought I was an idiot for either wanting to get past but holding back because of the bends or for just being where they wanted to be  .

I just realised if you do a 180 from the 2nd here you see the GF's eldest driving behind the Google car.


----------



## Melonfish (28 Jul 2011)

Had a brilliant and cheery GOOD MORNING! from an older gentleman on a very old style bike this morning, he looked happy to just be out in the sunshine. made me smile that


----------



## The Dwaff Family (28 Jul 2011)

I alway's say hello to everyone we pass and so do my kids. People love it when these little peeps have said "cheers" when they've move over to let us through, or have said a cheery 'hi' as we're going past. For the odd person who gives no acknowledgement is more than made up for in the happy/smiley faces of the others


----------



## Ellis456 (28 Jul 2011)

I ride a mountain bike it's light so does me fine, I use it to exercise, I wear tracksuit bottoms and a cycle top and no lycra, I get ignored by the lyrca type race people but dont give a damm, there ignorant and will die that way. No wonder people dont feel welcome to cycling with those types about...


----------



## Biscuit (28 Jul 2011)

Don't care what you're wearing or what bike you're on. If you're on a bike and passing by, then I give a nod and a wave. If you're too up your own arse not to reply bcos you're on carbon or whatever , and I happen to be on an MTB that day, then that's your prob.

Happy Days!!


----------



## gordyfinbar (28 Jul 2011)

this evening i got a nod and a wave from a cyclist on a road bike , nothing unusual in this i hear you say , except i wasnt on my bike or even in the vicinity of it in fact i was getting something out of my car at the time . 
I was however wearing a Garmin slipstream cycle shirt and padded shorts from my cycle earlier in the evening . It seems you only need to be wearing the right clobber to get an acknowledgement from a road rider.


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jul 2011)

Broughtonblue said:


> I'm usually concentrating so much on my breathing and trying to keep the peddles turning the first I know of them is the sound of their voice, quickly followed by their derrière disappearing into the distance!



Happens to me all the time - but as a shapely woman approaching middle age I've had to learn not to be offended by fitter folk overtaking.

As far as I'm concerned we're all just people trying to get somewhere!


----------



## ttony002 (29 Jul 2011)

snorri said:


> If you ever wonder what you look like as you cycle along, just look at the people who wave to you.




I think this explains a lot . Nicely put Snorri


----------



## Goobs (29 Jul 2011)

I always nod at other cyclists - from flat cap grandad on a push road to TDF wannabees. Its pretty random who acknowledges you back but since I do the same route most days you know who they are after a while so can save your neck muscles!


----------



## david k (29 Jul 2011)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Iv had a hybrid for about 6 months, iv traveled around 1000 miles on it and not a single other cyclist has ever said hi as we passed on the road. Last week I bought my first road bike, went out and did 30 miles on Saturday and 3 cyclists (all using road bikes) said hi, or at the very least raised a hand and smiled as they passed me on the other side of the road.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, I think it's great! I used to own a VW and a similar thing happens, I know is also common in the moterbike culture, but is it common in cycling, is it simply because that now I have a road bike I'm regarded as a slightly more serious cyclist than before when I owned a hybrid?
> 
> Also (and this is the real reason I'm asking) I don't really want to be out nodding/waving/smiling at other people who don't know me from Adam, dont want to seem too weird



i started a thread on this a while back, exactly the same view as you


----------



## JNR (30 Jul 2011)

I will always give a nod or a hello or a wave to a fellow roadie because they have clearly taken up the same hobby as me, one that if you want to be comfortable over long distances involves wearing lycra and riding a drop handle bicycle. I don't offer the same to other cyclists because I almost always don't get it back, perhaps they aren't cycling the roads for the same reason I am. When it is offered I will always respond but I don't go out my way to do it.

That said sometimes you receive no acknowledgement from other roadies!


----------



## derrick (30 Jul 2011)

Do most of my riding in the evening so i don't normally see a lot of other riders, but today i had my first proper ride in daylight. set of about 10-30, 15 miles in the morning had three guys on bikes say hi, then done 6 miles in the forest on mtb and most riders nod or say hi, then back on the road bike for the 15 mile trip back never saw anther rider, maybe us southerners are a freindlier bunch.
Cheers Del.


----------



## Cyclox (30 Jul 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I'd fall off




Me too.......

Was out and about on my roadie today in the glorious sunshine and I had lots of people say 'hello' to me..........and I wasn't wearing any lycra!


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2011)

Cyclox said:


> Me too.......
> 
> Was out and about on my roadie today in the glorious sunshine and I had lots of people say 'hello' to me..........and I wasn't wearing any lycra!




Were you wearing_ anything_?


----------



## Cyclox (31 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Were you wearing_ anything_?




Oooo.... you are saucy! I just thought it was too hot today for lycra. Actually, thinking on it and not trying to start yet another helmet thread I wasn't wearing one today and had my hair down. Maybe it was that!


----------



## teletext45 (31 Jul 2011)

I find myself waving and saying hi!. 

a while ago i had a tyre blowout and nearly every cyclist who went past stopped to check i was ok, one was kind enough to help me do a tempoary repair to my tyre to get me home. 

Often some cyclists seemingly ignored me but having been in the same situation often your 'working hard' and often find it hard to wave back. 

Generally speaking from my experience the cycling community of all kinds is very friendly and its a good community to be a part of 

andy


----------



## RoyPSB (31 Jul 2011)

I know I shouldn't care a toss but...

Blanked by a fellow roadie this morning on a quiet section of road when he was at a standstill facing me and I had just reached the top of a short uphill stretch. A more blatant blank you'll never see.

Get over yerself girlfriend. Arrogant bell-end.


----------



## teletext45 (31 Jul 2011)

RoyPSB said:


> I know I shouldn't care a toss but...
> 
> Blanked by a fellow roadie this morning on a quiet section of road when he was at a standstill facing me and I had just reached the top of a short uphill stretch. A more blatant blank you'll never see.
> 
> Get over yerself girlfriend. Arrogant bell-end.




Class!

i get irritated i say hi as much as i can but somtimes its a bit difficult or you've wizzed past before you have time to respond. 



andy


----------



## wildjetskier (1 Aug 2011)

Was out on a short ride in Windsor Great park yesterday, nearly every rider watercooled or otherwise !! was acknowledged in some way....it costs nothing to say Hi and it's down to them to respond....great bunch


----------



## NeilEB (1 Aug 2011)

I spent Sunday afternoon on the tow path between Watford and the Aquadrome in Rickmansworth. More pedestrians said 'hi' then fellow cyclists. Booo!


----------

